# to race or to wait



## jamma (28 May 2016)

I am in two minds about racing since my average speed is about 13.5 mph. My heart says go for it but my brain says train this year like crazy and get the speed up so i won't get dropped on the first lap.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

Go for it someone has to come last and it means you can only improve. Are you experienced at riding close to other riders? If not, get that experience in the club chain gang which will also improve your speeds, otherwise you could be a dangerous liability to others even if you are at the back. Do you have race license etc sorted?


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Go for it someone has to come last and it means you can only improve. Are you experienced at riding close to other riders? If not, get that experience in the club chain gang which will also improve your speeds, otherwise you could be a dangerous liability to others even if you are at the back. Do you have race license etc sorted?



I have the race license sorted but only had a few experiences with the clubs chain gang so i could do with more experience i that


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> I have the race license sorted but only had a few experiences with the clubs chain gang so i could do with more experience i that


Definitely. How do you fare with an average speed of 13.5? Do you get dropped every time?


----------



## outlash (28 May 2016)

I would talk to some of your club members who race and ask them. Without knowing your local racing scene, I know I'd have to have an average of at least 20 mph to not embarrass myself in a cat 4 race around here.


----------



## Firestorm (28 May 2016)

No offence but racing with an average speed of 13.5 seems a non starter.
I averaged 13.8 over 44 miles last sunday in literally evey rider going my way passed me, maybe 30 or so, 
I havent even considered age group TTs yet (i am approaching 58) thinking that 60 would be a good time to start.
Its not that I am averse to being at the back, I spent years being stuffed running on the track and cross country, but so far off the pace would do me more harm than good.
Personally, I would say train hard for the next 9 months and reconsider next season, but, if that were me, I would want to be much closer to 20mph over an hour before I would consider racing


----------



## Justinslow (28 May 2016)

As others have said, I would have thought you need to be 20 mph (depending on your terrain obviously) I did a club chaingang training ride on Tuesday, started in the slow group, our aim was to hold 20mph, one of the members couldn't Handle riding at the front so sat on the rear, the fast group started after us by about 3 minutes. When they caught us 3 of us joined their chain all the way home (which was tough going) we do a 20 mile training loop including a couple of nasty hills, the quick boys did it in around 23mph I was 21mph and knackered and I no way would I consider myself good enough to race!
But hey it's up to you, I would personally concentrate on TT's and training.


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Definitely. How do you fare with an average speed of 13.5? Do you get dropped every time?



Depends who's leading the group but i usally hang on till the last couple of miles


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Depends who's leading the group but i usally hang on till the last couple of miles


At 13.5mph, I assumed the club chain gang would be significantly faster?


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

vickster said:


> At 13.5mph, I assumed the club chain gang would be significantly faster?



If the guy who races is with us they usally at 24.5 mph( i drop off the back) but with out him we do 15mph


----------



## outlash (28 May 2016)

That doesn't sound like much of a chain gang TBH. 

There's not normally the etiquette of a club run on a CG, if you get dropped, tough. 15 mph is a slow club run.


----------



## 2clepto (28 May 2016)

"train hard for the next 9 months and reconsider next season.." id recommend you also try a couple more bikes if u can because on the two racers i have im 3mph faster on the 56cm one than i am the 58cm. from 15mph to eighteen on average. maybe its a little lighter or the drivetrain suits my legs better or the longer stem on the 56cm affords a better position for my body.

i still admire the racing spirit myself alot and often on a day off ill nip out in rush hour with no haversack and unfairly race the faster commuters, who are handily way faster than me, but with their panniers, muddys, cycling gear, eight lights and two computers, the field is evened out alot, into my favour.

you need some friends of the same ability and just race with them. most days i average 14mph because of hazards and such like. across cities at 2am 3am are the best times for the true Tron experience. because unlike formalised racing where being at the back appears as an anxiety, being at the back in my eyes is an advantageous position to be in knowledge wise especially in the fun enjoyment realms riding brings. then somedays you hit lucky and win or come in the top two...


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

He just bought some fancy Cervelo for over £2k, don't tell him it's the bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2016)

vickster said:


> He just bought some fancy Cervelo for over £2k, don't tell him it's the bike



Might be the wheels


----------



## screenman (28 May 2016)

All seems a bit odd this one, he did a 32 minute 10 or something the other day yet is only averaging 13.5 seems odd maths to me. Knock 8 minutes off that time then have a go at a handicap race.


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

screenman said:


> All seems a bit odd this one, he did a 32 minute 10 or something the other day yet is only averaging 13.5 seems odd maths to me. Knock 8 minutes off that time then have a go at a handicap race.



Yeah my 10 mile TT was about that but when i go out on my own i just doing 13.5mph average


----------



## newfhouse (28 May 2016)




----------



## outlash (28 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Knock 8 minutes off that time then have a go at a handicap race.



lolz


----------



## screenman (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Yeah my 10 mile TT was about that but when i go out on my own i just doing 13.5mph average



Not trying very hard then are you.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Yeah my 10 mile TT was about that but when i go out on my own i just doing 13.5mph average


Stop going out on your own or maybe push a bit harder, hardly training to get race ready otherwise


----------



## screenman (28 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Stop going out on your own or maybe push a bit harder, hardly training to get race ready otherwise



He posted a while back about turning pro, I wonder if hedder2212 is involved.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 May 2016)

You are witnessing a WUM in action


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You are witnessing a WUM in action


Not really i just want honest opinions and ican prove through strava my average speed


----------



## Tin Pot (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> I am in two minds about racing since my average speed is about 13.5 mph. My heart says go for it but my brain says train this year like crazy and get the speed up so i won't get dropped on the first lap.



Get out and race.

You will ride harder than you ever have before.

You will see where you are really at, and be inspired to truly work hard.

You will be able to look back, as I have just today, and see how far you've come.



Tin Pot said:


> Update!
> 
> Two weeks until Ironman 70.3 Staffordshire - Uhoh.
> Ironman 70.3 Staffordshire
> ...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Not really i just want honest opinions and ican prove through strava my average speed


Then why haven't you taken any advice you were given in your previous thread about turning pro and acted on it?


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Then why haven't you taken any advice you were given in your previous thread about turning pro and acted on it?



What about things happenig in personal life which took priorty before racing and turning pro


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

Theres the images 














avg 2



__ jamma
__ 28 May 2016


















avg



__ jamma
__ 28 May 2016


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 May 2016)

jamma said:


> What about things happenig in personal life which took priorty before racing and turning pro


Doesn't matter when your team calls you up for the Giro


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 May 2016)

@jamma. The 10m TT was on the flat but the longer ride has 1341ft of climbing. Why don't you go and ride the TT course three times and see what your average speed is to get a like for like.

Thorpe Thewles isn't exactly flat and that is why it is part of the national champs when the Stockton road race takes place.


----------



## Ian193 (28 May 2016)

I did my clubs novice road race last May and averaged 16.1 mph for 8.8 miles and got dropped so if you're only averaging 13.5 mph I'd leave racing this year and train hard and try racing next year


----------



## Firestorm (28 May 2016)

Does that 28 miler start and finish at the same place ?
struggling to see how there is an elevation gain on a loop ?
Am I missing something


----------



## jamma (28 May 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Does that 28 miler start and finish at the same place ?
> struggling to see how there is an elevation gain on a loop ?
> Am I missing something


Yes it start and finishes outside my street exact same places


----------



## Specialeyes (28 May 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Does that 28 miler start and finish at the same place ?
> struggling to see how there is an elevation gain on a loop ?
> Am I missing something


Yes. Strava only counts climbs, not (climbs-descents), so unless you're on the Bonneville Salt Flats or something, there'll always be elevation gain, even in a loop.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 May 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Does that 28 miler start and finish at the same place ?
> struggling to see how there is an elevation gain on a loop ?
> Am I missing something


Elevation gain means going upwards as opposed to his house gaining 1300ft since he left for his ride..


----------



## cyberknight (28 May 2016)

Seriously ?
This year get out and ride , get used to riding in a group at pace , untill you can average 20 mph i wouldn't consider racing . @MickeyBlueEyes has started racing maybe he has some input?
He can drop me anyday of the week and i did this the other week 
https://www.strava.com/activities/576915914
read ...
http://road.cc/content/forum/126357-how-fast-categorised-racer
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12609614
http://www.cliftoncc.org/competition/start_rr


----------



## screenman (28 May 2016)

If this 60 year old only averaged 16mph on his rides he would go and stick pins in himself, and his tyres. Start trying you lazy git.


----------



## Firestorm (28 May 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> Yes. Strava only counts climbs, not (climbs-descents), so unless you're on the Bonneville Salt Flats or something, there'll always be elevation gain, even in a loop.


Ah right, my Garmin has a total climbing figure and an elevation gain figure, for some reason my loop has me gaining 3ft whilst climbing 560ft....


----------



## screenman (28 May 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Ah right, my Garmin has a total climbing figure and an elevation gain figure, for some reason my loop has me gaining 3ft whilst climbing 560ft....



Easy to explain that one, you get a natural high from riding your bike.


----------



## mustang1 (28 May 2016)

Years ago I happened to spend a couple of days with an ex racer. I proclaimed to him I can ride 10 miles in about 40 minutes and he changed the subject. I figured he didn't hear me or something so I mentioned it again. Once more he changed the subject. "why isn't this guy impressed with my stats" I wondered. After bugging him some more he finally told me that I was doing great on my way to getting even faster. He gave me good advice and a knockoff at the same time.

It didn't long after that for me to realise how slow I really was. I still feel silly just recalling that story.

While I do not know much about racing, I think you should carry on improving and perhaps one way to do that is to enter a race: it will give you a baseline from which you can excel.


----------



## outlash (28 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Get out and race.
> 
> You will ride harder than you ever have before.
> 
> ...





mustang1 said:


> While I do not know much about racing, I think you should carry on improving and perhaps one way to do that is to enter a race: it will give you a baseline from which you can excel.



That's bad advice IMO, if the OP gets spat out the back after 1\2 mile and pulled off shortly after, thats embarrassing and soul destroying. It's one thing 'giving it a go', but it's another to be a joke.


----------



## Justinslow (28 May 2016)

As @cyberknight says it's not just a matter of riding pretty quickly, I don't race I TT but some of my mates race and talk of holding 25mph + in the peloton shoulder to shoulder bar to bar up and down the hills, (alright, the speeds vary and it's easier attaining higher speeds with people in front of you for you to draft) obviously you've got to be comfortable and skilled to ride like that IMO as you could end up taking a load of people down if you're not, it's not just about the speed. In fact one of them raced last night and in the sprint to the line - yes the sprint where you turn it on like Cav, there was an almighty pile up which he narrowly avoided.......


----------



## Tin Pot (28 May 2016)

outlash said:


> That's bad advice IMO, if the OP gets spat out the back after 1\2 mile and pulled off shortly after, thats embarrassing and soul destroying. It's one thing 'giving it a go', but it's another to be a joke.



Rubbish.


----------



## Norry1 (28 May 2016)

If you really think you average 13.5mph when you are trying - don't race.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 May 2016)

outlash said:


> That's bad advice IMO, if the OP gets spat out the back after 1\2 mile and pulled off shortly after, thats embarrassing and soul destroying. It's one thing 'giving it a go', but it's another to be a joke.


If i got pulled off shortly after i'd throw every race


----------



## Justinslow (28 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> If i got pulled off shortly after i'd throw every race


----------



## outlash (28 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Rubbish.



Yeah, because making a dick of yourself is fine because hey, at least you're giving it a go eh?


----------



## ayceejay (28 May 2016)

Unless you are talking about TTing and I wonder about your reference to being lapped. there is more to racing than straight on speed and the way to learn this is by racing. Incidentally average speed is not a good gauge of an ability to win races - ask a sprint specialist.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Unless you are talking about TTing and I wonder about your reference to being lapped. there is more to racing than straight on speed and the way to learn this is by racing. Incidentally average speed is not a good gauge of an ability to win races - ask a sprint specialist.



I do not know about out there but over here you would struggle to contest the Sprint if you were not near the front at the end of the race, which in most cases would have required you to have averaged quite a high speed since the start.


----------



## ayceejay (29 May 2016)

It is the same here screen man (doh) perhaps I was making my point badly but in a road race as opposed to a Time Trial the speed varies a lot more throughout a race and knowing when to chase etc (strategize) is important


----------



## mustang1 (29 May 2016)

outlash said:


> That's bad advice IMO, if the OP gets spat out the back after 1\2 mile and pulled off shortly after, thats embarrassing and soul destroying. It's one thing 'giving it a go', but it's another to be a joke.


I was towing the borderline as much as possible without being too negative. Yes, I think op should train for a while before entering.


----------



## Crandoggler (29 May 2016)

I find it hard to believe that it's possible to go that slow if I'm honest.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 May 2016)




----------



## screenman (29 May 2016)

If you are using a speedo with a magnetic pickup fitting two magnets will double your average speed.


----------



## newfhouse (29 May 2016)

screenman said:


> If you are using a speedo with a magnetic pickup fitting two magnets will double your average speed.


There's a weight penalty so not quite double


----------



## Bollo (29 May 2016)

screenman said:


> If you are using a speedo with a magnetic pickup fitting two magnets will double your average speed.





newfhouse said:


> There's a weight penalty so not quite double


Hide a large sheet of ferrous metal at the finish. The magnetic pull will give you a free sprint finish.


----------



## newfhouse (29 May 2016)

Bollo said:


> Hide a large sheet of ferrous metal at the finish. The magnetic pull will give you a free sprint finish.


Old school mechanical doping? Sadly, it will only work for the magnet in the upper semicircle of the wheel, the effect being cancelled out by the opposite side. Perhaps synchronized pulses to electromagnets? Oh look, we've invented a motor


----------



## Bollo (29 May 2016)

Being serious for a moment and taking jamma's OP at face value, there are two separate issues; are you going to be competitive and are you going to be safe?

Realistically, at your present performance levels you're very unlikely to be remotely competitive, even in a local club 4th cat criterium. Sorry.

But the real issue here is safety. There are many sports where you can "just have a go". For cycling, TTs are perfectly fine. But competitive group riding isn't one of them. It's more like boxing or trampolining where, unless you've built up the basic skills, you're either going to hurt yourself or someone around you.


----------



## 2IT (29 May 2016)

Are you kidding us or trolling as the young people say?

If you aren't, keep training until your TTs for an hour are above 20mph AND you can sit in a group for over three hours that averages over 20mph. 

The cost and drama of racing anything other than TTs at this time is not worth it from my experience. And I was somewhat like you when I started. 



jamma said:


> I am in two minds about racing since my average speed is about 13.5 mph. My heart says go for it but my brain says train this year like crazy and get the speed up so i won't get dropped on the first lap.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2016)

Bollo said:


> But the real issue here is safety. There are many sports where you can "just have a go". For cycling, TTs are perfectly fine. But competitive group riding isn't one of them. It's more like boxing or trampolining where, unless you've built up the basic skills, you're either going to hurt yourself or someone around you.



That sums it up. Road racing is a skilled discipline, you can't just turn up and fly about like you do with your mates on a trip to the café, you need to know how to handle a bike and take the odd nudge on the handlebars without causing mayhem in the bunch. Not that it would matter if you can only average 13.5 mph, the first acceleration would see you out the back door.


----------



## Brandane (29 May 2016)

screenman said:


> All seems a bit odd this one, he did a 32 minute 10 or something the other day yet is only averaging 13.5 seems odd maths to me. Knock 8 minutes off that time then have a go at a handicap race.



I'm getting the impression that arithmetic is not the OP's strong suit. In a recent thread about his work tiring him out, he told us that he was working 28 hours per week: 

Tesco: monday 10pm - 4am
tuesday 5pm-8pm
saturday 7am -12 pm (currently doing 7am-5pm)
Sunday 9:30am - 1pm

College job
Monday 8am - 2pm
wednesday 8am - 2pm
friday 8am - 3pm


----------



## vickster (29 May 2016)

2IT said:


> Are you kidding us or trolling as the young people say?
> 
> If you aren't, keep training until your TTs for an hour are above 20mph AND you can sit in a group for over three hours that averages over 20mph.
> 
> The cost and drama of racing anything other than TTs at this time is not worth it from my experience. And I was somewhat like you when I started.


Nope he wants to turn pro...might take a while I fear

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/am-i-too-old-to-start-racing-trying-to-be-a-pro.198514/


----------



## Big Dave laaa (29 May 2016)

Not see Blazed on here for a while. ...just saying


----------



## vickster (29 May 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Not see Blazed on here for a while. ...just saying


Shush...he might hear you! And whatever you do never ever say his name thrice


----------



## Big Dave laaa (29 May 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Shush...he might hear you! And whatever you do never ever say his name thrice



Blazed, Blazed, Bla.............

No I daren't risk it.


----------



## screenman (29 May 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Not see Blazed on here for a while. ...just saying



Or hedder2212


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Not see Blazed on here for a while. ...just saying


Hasn't he just won the Giro?


----------



## screenman (29 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hasn't he just won the Giro?



Or was it the Biro?


----------



## mattobrien (29 May 2016)

@jamma having had a quick look at you strava, I suspect the main issue you may be facing in you quest to get faster and start racing / turning pro, is your lack of miles.

I have covered roughly double your year to date mileage so far in May and there are several riders in the CC strava club who have covered this distance over the last 7 days. If you want to get faster, ride more. Trying harder will help too.

Good luck and don't forget to report back on progress


----------



## jamma (29 May 2016)

Back on topic is this training plan okay 

Sunday - rest day
Monday - easy ride 60mins - 90mins
Tuesday - intervals 4-6 sets @ 2 mins on /3 mins recovery
Wednesday - long ride 3hrs+
Thursday - easy ride 60mins - 90 mins
Friday - intervals 4-6 sets @ 2mins on /3 mins recovery
Saturday - easy ride 60mins - 90mins

Repeat that for 3 weeks then have a rest week 

If anyone has improvements please let me know


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 May 2016)

More than 50% of your days are spent resting or doing something easy. My questions are

A why?
B any gym work?
C what about endurance? The pros ride lots of days on the trot doing 100-150miles.


----------



## winjim (29 May 2016)

Does Strava show all your rides? Because an average of a single 27mile ride per week is just silly. Get out and ride your bike.


----------



## outlash (29 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Back on topic is this training plan okay
> 
> Sunday - rest day
> Monday - easy ride 60mins - 90mins
> ...



Or,

Monday - ride 
Tuesday - ride
Wednesday - ride
Thursday - ride
Friday - ride
Saturday - ride
Sunday - ride

Crack on.


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Yeah my 10 mile TT was about that but when i go out on my own i just doing 13.5mph average



I'm sorry but you will _really_ need to train harder. Looking at your Strava stats you're doing 30-ish miles a week at an average of 13.5mph. On a £2k Cervelo.

My 11 year-old, on a hilly 43 mile ride yesterday, did a 14.5mph average riding in front of/alongside me for about 2/3 of the ride (this is mine as his is 'private' https://www.strava.com/activities/590546348 ) and a bit with my club. For info I slowed him down as I'm recovering from breaking 6 ribs a month ago.

Because his race results aren't as expected this year (no wins yet) AND we're doing a coast-to-coast ride this week _he decided_ to up his training to 100+ miles a week at speed. That's a mixture of track, road and MTB training plus commuting.

After 6 weeks it's starting to pay dividends where he's now at the club's 'medium' chain gang pace rather than their 'beginner' chain gang.

If you're available this is in Stockton on 23-26 June: http://events.stockton.gov.uk/stockton-events/stockton-cycling-festival-2/ to give you an idea of how fast circuit racing is. He's riding in the Under 12's race on the Friday night but the real speed will be in the U16's.

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news but you're about the pace of an average Under 12 racer at the moment.


----------



## Crandoggler (29 May 2016)




----------



## 2IT (30 May 2016)

Not enough jamma. If that's all the time you have to train, take up running - which requires two hours a day to reach your potential after four to six years. 

Professional cycling is a four hour a day commitment - at least. Every day. And realizing your potential is years away from this year. 

Do what you are doing if you are breaking into cycling. However the end game will require much more.



jamma said:


> Back on topic is this training plan okay
> 
> Sunday - rest day
> Monday - easy ride 60mins - 90mins
> ...


----------



## 2IT (30 May 2016)

More advice. Don't do intervals yet. Go long or go hills. Punch the short hills (the under 30 seconds) for speed and the over a minute for endurance. 

No rest days until you make a mistake and are injured or sick and forced to stop. This is a HARD job. 

If you can get a power meter so you are certain how hard or easy you are riding every day. 

Ride with other faster riders often. Work on handling that bike as to avoid costly crashes. 






2IT said:


> Not enough jamma. If that's all the time you have to train, take up running - which requires two hours a day to reach your potential after four to six years.
> 
> Professional cycling is a four hour a day commitment - at least. Every day. And realizing your potential is years away from this year.
> 
> Do what you are doing if you are breaking into cycling. However the end game will require much more.


----------



## JoshM (30 May 2016)

jamma said:


> Back on topic is this training plan okay
> 
> Sunday - rest day
> Monday - easy ride 60mins - 90mins
> ...



Personally I think you need another long ride, maybe on Saturday. And change Monday's easy ride to a 2 hour tempo ride, rather than a 90mins easy ride.

This thread and the other one about becoming a pro show that you don't (at least yet) have the mind set. Successful athletes don't ask if they're good enough (especially a bunch of strangers) they just train and compete until the win. There's a certain self confidence, bordering on arrogance required to be successful at sport. Don't neglect work in this area too if you're serious about being successful


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 May 2016)

Jamma - I can't remember whether you said you were in a club. If you are surely there are members there with the experience to advise you. If you are not in a club, you should join one - one with members who race. You need to learn how to ride with a group, train with a group. Ride with the club chaingang. On a good day even I can maintain 18 mph with the club training group - at 68, and waiting for a hip replacement. 13.5 mph is simply not fast enough to race. It's not fast enough to stay with most of our Sunday rides, maybe OK for a fast leisure ride but that's about it.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 May 2016)

As CK said, I've started racing, only recently (May 27th) so my experience is really limited. But, I'll just be brutally honest, if you're saying your average speed is 13.5 mph, forget racing for now. No ifs, no buts, just put it way off into the distance. And here's why. 
By using the last 5 years I've put in the miles to see me progress from about a 15.5mph (ish I think) average to now comfortably sitting solo at 20+ mph average, sitting in a paceline at 30+ mph. It took me to knock in anything up to 13500 miles in a year to get my fitness to here from where it was. Then a couple of folk said I really should try racing, as I might do ok. My Cat 4 license drops on the doormat, I'm booked into my first race, and I start some sprint training. I thought I was bike fit until I started intervals, how wrong I was. A few weeks to go and the course I'm racing on has some track practice sessions so I thought it would be great to get the experience of the circuit layout under my belt. Whoosh, we rattle around like no-ones business, all Cats, 2's 3's and 4's all together, it was fantastic. I think we averaged 26.5 mph. Come race day, my first ever race, Cat 4, excited like a kid at Christmas, revved myself up and got the job done. Ended up with a 4th place, 0.8 seconds off the win, averaged 25.5 mph I think it was. Had I entered and lined up on the startline of this small local race back in 2011 when I was riding at 15.5mph, I would of been spat out the back quicker than you could say iknewthiswasabadidea. I would of therefore just been riding around the track on my own, probably just getting in the way of the ones who are smashing it. 
Entering
a race with the average speed you're talking about won't get you experience of racing. Put some decent miles in, build that fitness right up, then think about it. What you could try is GoRace. Have a look on the British Cycling site.


----------



## Justinslow (30 May 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> As CK said, I've started racing, only recently (May 27th) so my experience is really limited. But, I'll just be brutally honest, if you're saying your average speed is 13.5 mph, forget racing for now. No ifs, no buts, just put it way off into the distance. And here's why.
> By using the last 5 years I've put in the miles to see me progress from about a 15.5mph (ish I think) average to now comfortably sitting solo at 20+ mph average, sitting in a paceline at 30+ mph. It took me to knock in anything up to 13500 miles in a year to get my fitness to here from where it was. Then a couple of folk said I really should try racing, as I might do ok. My Cat 4 license drops on the doormat, I'm booked into my first race, and I start some sprint training. I thought I was bike fit until I started intervals, how wrong I was. A few weeks to go and the course I'm racing on has some track practice sessions so I thought it would be great to get the experience of the circuit layout under my belt. Whoosh, we rattle around like no-ones business, all Cats, 2's 3's and 4's all together, it was fantastic. I think we averaged 26.5 mph. Come race day, my first ever race, Cat 4, excited like a kid at Christmas, revved myself up and got the job done. Ended up with a 4th place, 0.8 seconds off the win, averaged 25.5 mph I think it was. Had I entered and lined up on the startline of this small local race back in 2011 when I was riding at 15.5mph, I would of been spat out the back quicker than you could say iknewthiswasabadidea. I would of therefore just been riding around the track on my own, probably just getting in the way of the ones who are smashing it.
> Entering
> a race with the average speed you're talking about won't get you experience of racing. Put some decent miles in, build that fitness right up, then think about it. What you could try is GoRace. Have a look on the British Cycling site.


Great post. Nice, well done!


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 May 2016)

Haven't we given a load of similar advice (14 pages) to the OP a month ago on this thread which he started:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/am-i-too-old-to-start-racing-trying-to-be-a-pro.198514/


smutchin said:


> If I were the OP, I would spend the money on the flash new bike and just enjoy riding it at my own speed.





jamma said:


> Thanks for your advice and will take it onboard


You've got your new bike and great it looks too. Just go and ride it, by yourself and with a club.


----------



## Hip Priest (31 May 2016)

Let's not beat about the bush. If you average 13.5mph when you're going hard, you shouldn't be racing. I do 16-17mph in zone 2 and I'd get slaughtered in a cat 4 race.


----------



## Justinslow (31 May 2016)

Hip Priest said:


> Let's not beat about the bush. If you average 13.5mph when you're going hard, you shouldn't be racing. I do 16-17mph in zone 2 and I'd get slaughtered in a cat 4 race.


I did 17.6mph over 100 miles on Sunday, I'd get slaughtered too.....


----------



## Cuchilo (31 May 2016)

Nothing like a nice few pints after a long ride is there .


----------



## Justinslow (31 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Nothing like a nice few pints after a long ride is there .


I did have a couple yes, to try and numb the pain, which was everywhere..........


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 May 2016)

This may help with perspective.

My commute is 5 miles on relative flat. I am 26, weigh about 11st and I am 5ft 7. I don't race, just commute.

I ride a Planet X kaffenback with rack, pannier, lock. All in all the complete weight is around 14kg. It takes me 25mins to cycle to work which gives an average of 12mph but I can knock 5mins off if traffic is good which gives and average speed of 15mph.

If I were to go on a leisure ride than I average around 15mph without pushing it.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2016)

chris harte said:


> This may help with perspective...



You want perspective? Alex Dowsett just posted a solo training ride on Strava: 150km at 45kmh. Admittedly a pretty flat route (only 879m of climbing), but even so.
https://www.strava.com/activities/597975447

Just to reiterate, that's a solo ride, not in a bunch. And training, not racing. At an average 45kmh. (ETA: might have been moto-paced, which makes it _marginally_ less impressive!)



jamma said:


> What about things happenig in personal life which took priorty before racing and turning pro



Read a few interviews/biographies to get an idea how much pros have to sacrifice to make it. If you're not willing/able to put in the hours, well...


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2016)

Here's another one from Strava - Laurens Ten Dam's moto-paced 158km on a lumpy route (over 2000m climbing, including a few proper hills) round Lake Tahoe yesterday:
https://www.strava.com/activities/597440040

Max speed 112.7kmh!!!!


----------

